# Game crash killt Grafikkarte?



## krapslip (3. September 2017)

Hallo.
Ich habe ein Problem mit einer MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X.

Die Karte lief ca 4 Wochen ohne Probleme (Silent- und Game- Mode, nicht Übertaktet), 
dann hatte Ich plötzlich in Hellblade einen Crash.
Bild eingefrohren, psychedelische Falschfarben, Ascii artige Zeichen auf dem Bildschirm, Ton lief weiter,
Game crasht auf den Desktop "D3D device lost"...
OK... Laut Steam und Unreal Foren ist das ein bekannter Bug in Verbindung mit der Unreal Engine,
Treiber aktualisiert, Power target auf 70% gesetzt, GPU clock um 100MHZ heruntergesetzt,
Fast sofort der nächste Crash in Hellblade,
diesmal ist alles eingefrohren auch der Ton... also einen Neustart erzwungen
und der Bildschirm blieb schwarz während des Bootvorgangs obwohl der POST durchlief und der Rechner bootete.
Ein paar versuche später eine GTX 750 eingebaut... Rechner bootet mit Bild ohne Probleme.

GTX 1080 zusätzlich eingebaut: Zeigt Error Code 43 im Hardware Manager mit installierten Treibern
und Error Code 10 ohne installierte Treiber (Jeweils mit uninstall tool im Safe mode deinstalliert und auch sämtliche MSI Software entfernt.)
Deaktivieren, aktiviern, Deinstallieren, neue Hardware suchen etc, aus- und einbauen, CMOS löschen, nichts hat geholfen.
Die GTX 1080 zeigte kein Bild.
Als letzten Strohhalm habe Ich das System auf einen Zeitpunkt zurückgesetzt zu dem noch alles in Ordnung war, ca eine Woche zurückliegend,
und zu meiner völligen Verblüffung und ungläubigem Kopfschütteln hat das den Fehler der GTX 1080 im Gerätemanager beseitigt.

Also GTX 750 ausgebaut, Gtx 1080 wieder in den ersten PCIE Slot gesetzt, alles Prima für genau einen Tag.
Einen Tag später beim abspielen eines YT Videos war der Bildschirm plötzlich schwarz und diesmal half gar nichts mehr.
Den vorher benutzen Wiederherstellungszeitpunkt hatte Ich durch die Treiber installationen und Windows Updates verloren...
Der frühste der mir geblieben war löste das Problem nicht. 
Auch ein Test auf einem zweiten Mainboard und anderem Netzteil brachte keinen Erfolg.
Die Karte zeigt beim booten einen schwarzen Bildschirm laut Monitor bei einer Auflösung von 640x480. Auf HDMI und DVI Ausgang.

Meine Frage in einem Satz: WTF? Was ist da passiert? 
Zum einen wie kann eine Systemwiederherstellung etwas bewirken was aus- und einbauen , stromlos machen, CMOS Batterie ausbauen, 
Treiber deinstallieren nicht kann? 
Zweitens: ist es auch nur im Ansatz möglich, dass der crash in Hellblade die Grafikkarte irgendwie so endgültig abgeschossen hat?

Ich hab die Karte bereits als Garantiefall zurückgeschickt und mache mir Sorgen, dass a) die Karte plötzlich aus heiterem Himmel funktioniert wenn Sie jemand testet, und das Problem bleibt,
 oder b) Ich eine Austauschkarte bekomme und Sie auf genau die gleiche Art hinrichte (Ich würde schon gern Hellblade zu Ende spielen)


Die restlichen Daten 
Xeon 1231v3
Gigabyte GA-Z97P-D3
crucial ballistix 2x8gb 1600  
corsair cs550m 
win7 64 SP1


----------



## gridderGER (3. September 2017)

Lies dir bitte den nachfolgenden Link durch !
Vielleicht hilft es dir bei der Problemloesung!
https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/help/4028416/windows-graphics-device-driver-error-code-43


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. September 2017)

Hallo krapslip!
Willkommen im PCGH-Forum. 



krapslip schrieb:


> corsair cs550m


Das würde ich sofort tauschen.
Corsair kann es einfach nicht.
Die sollen weiter Speicher bauen und gut.

Die GTX 1080 verbraucht unter Last bis zu 180W, die GTX 750 nur 55W:
Grafikkarten-Vergleich: Geforce GTX 750 , Geforce GTX 1080.

Das kann das Corsair-Netzteil manchmal nicht stemmen und kracht zusammen.
Was es dabei alles mitreißt ist ungewiß, aber wenn es Systemdateien sind, werden die eben bei einer Systemwiederherstellung repariert.

Ein gutes Qualitätsnetzteil würde da Abhilfe schaffen:
be quiet! Pure Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland,
Enermax Revolution X't II 450W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.

Welche Lüfter sind wo montiert?
Wie heißt der Prozessorkühler?


----------



## krapslip (3. September 2017)

@gridderGER: Eigentlich hättest du aus meinem Post entnehmen können: Ich habe das gelesen und alles was da steht versucht.

@wuselsurfer: Ja, und Nein. Mal vom Standpunkt des DAU: 
Mir sagt der Netzteil Rechner von MSI selbst, dass Ich bei meinen Komponenten weniger als 400W brauche (maximum peak wattage). (Nur mal so in den Raum gestellt)
Messungen die Ich von einer MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X gefunden habe deuten auf bis zu 250W.
Ich habe nichts übertaktet (Ich bin ein grosser Fan von einem stabilen System)
Ich hab den Box cooler, keine weiteren Fans sondern offenes Gehäuse, 2 HDDS, 2 SSDs,  
550W ist nicht üppig aber sollten problemlos reichen. Ich habe auch sofort die Temperaturen (auch Handauflegen) und die Spannungen (auch mit Multimeter) geprüft und nichts gefunden.
Ich hab schon öfter negative Meinungen über die Corsair Netzteile gelesen, aber keine gehäuften handfeste nachvollziehbare Fälle von realen schlechten Erfahrungsberichten gefunden.
Wenn die wirklich Grafikkarten abschiesen, dann wär Ich nicht der erste und nicht der einzige. Das müsste doch überprüfbar auffallen. 
Ich seh das Argument, und auch Ich hab instinktiv das Netzteil verdächtigt, aber so richtig überzeugt bin Ich davon nicht. (Trotzdem hab Ich mittlerweile ein Seasonic 650FX Focus Gold)

Und ja klar werden Systemdateien beim Wiederherstellen repariert. Ich sah aber kein Bild während des Bootvorgangs. 
Also noch bevor das OS überhaupt irgendwas macht. -> Irgendwas auf der Karte war geschossen und wurde repariert? 
Das ist der Punkt den Ich nicht verstehe. Das kann Zufall gewesen sein, aber da z.B die LED Farben erhalten blieben, 
muss es ja einen Speicher auf der Karte geben in den die MSI Tools sowas wie den OC Mode und die LED Farben etc schreiben.
Ist der seperat vom Bios der Karte? Was macht der sonst noch so, ausser vermutlich OC Mode und LED Farben kontrollieren? 
kann Ich den durch einen Crash zerschiesen? Insbesondere wenn MSI Tools im Hintergrund mitlaufen?
Also meine Spekulation wäre, dass Ich mir vielleicht einen Speicherinhalt auf der Karte zerschossen habe,
aber auch das überzeugt mich nicht so richtig, weil Ich eigentlich annehmen würde, dass ein stromloser Zustand, also Aus- und Einbau
alle relevanten Speicher der Karte soweit zurücksetzten sollte, dass Ich einen Bootscreen sehe.


----------



## dreadkopp (3. September 2017)

Ich würde ja eher vermuten die Karte hat einen Defekt und das hat zu deinem Absturz geführt. Teste die Karte ggf. mal in einem Rechner von freunden/bekannten. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## c0ckr0ach (3. September 2017)

krapslip schrieb:


> @wuselsurfer: Ja, und Nein. Mal vom Standpunkt des DAU:
> Mir sagt der Netzteil Rechner von MSI selbst, dass Ich bei meinen Komponenten weniger als 400W brauche (maximum peak wattage). (Nur mal so in den Raum gestellt)
> Messungen die Ich von einer MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X gefunden habe deuten auf bis zu 250W.
> Ich habe nichts übertaktet (Ich bin ein grosser Fan von einem stabilen System)
> ...




Also: Generell werden bei Netzteilen die maximalen Leistungsgrenzen so gut wie nie erreicht. Bei hochwertigen Netzteilen ist die Leistungsausbeute gut, bei schlechten eben nicht. Wenn du also mit dem Corsair irgendwo bei 70% der Leistung landest, bekommt dein System unter Last nicht genug Strom, was die Fehler erklären könnte.


Ein Defekt der Karte ist nicht aus zu schließen, hört sich aber irgendwie nicht so an...


----------



## DjTomCat (4. September 2017)

Hast du mal ein aktuelles BIOS vom Mainboard auf gespielt?


----------



## krapslip (8. September 2017)

@dreadkopp:
Als letzten Versuch habe Ich die Karte auch auf einem anderen Mainboard getestet.  

@DJTomCat:
Bei einem Problem mit dem Bios oder Inkompatibilität mit dem Mobo hätte die Karte wohl eher sofort ein Problem gezeigt,
und hätte nicht 4 Wochen lang funktioniert.
Vorher lief auf dem Mobo auch eine GTX 1060 ohne Probleme. 
Bios ist das F8. Das F9 ist noch in beta. 

@c0ckr0ach:
Das kann man so Imho nicht generalisieren.
Hier mal ein Link zum JonnyGuru Test vom cs550m:
Corsair CS550M 550W Review

Das Netzteil läuft seither in einem anderen Rechner (mit Gtx1060) ohne Probleme.

Ein Spannungseinbruch des Netzteils könnte zwar den D3D Error bei plötzlichen Lastspitzen erklären,
aber nicht warum die Karte einen Tag später (Websurfing auf YT) ohne Last wieder ausgefallen ist,

Das Netzteil hab Ich wie gesagt trotzdem gegen ein Seasonic getauscht und hoffe, dass es an der Karte lag.
Bislang habe Ich nur die Eingangsbestätigung vom Händler. Das ist 14 Tage her, seitdem habe Ich nix mehr gehört.


----------



## krapslip (3. Januar 2018)

Ich dachte eigentlich dieser Thread hätte sich erledigt. 
Leider doch nicht wie es aussieht:

Die Austausch-Karte kam nach 4 Wochen und lief zunächst einwandfrei, 
Nach ca 3 Wochen gab es allerdings den ersten Aussetzer: 
Ein kurzes Flackern: "Der Grafiktreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt".
Da war Ich schon alarmiert, habe Temperaturen geprüft, und vorsorglich Treiber aktualisiert, 
aber keine Ursache gefunden. 
Bis zum nächsten Aussetzer dauerte es dann wieder ein paar Wochen.
Dann ging es in wenigen Tagen zuende:
Die Aussetzer kamen häufiger und wurden schlimmer.
Das Bild begann erst sekundenlang einzufrieren bevor der Treiber wieder hergestellt wurde. 
Darauf folgte dann der erste Totalabsturz (plötzlich Bild schwarz und Buffer-knattern aus der Soundkarte) 
und weitere in zunehmend kürzeren Abständen, 
bis die Karte beim Booten nach dem Absturz zum ersten mal kein Bild mehr zeigte. 
Zuerst ging es noch mit Geduld beim zweiten oder dritten Booten, aber kurz darauf folgte der endgültig letzte Bluescreen  
(Fehlercode: 0x00000116 = an attempt to reset the display driver and recover from a timeout failed).

Jetzt bin Ich soweit wie vorher: die Karte zeigt kein Bild, nur noch schwarz. 
Mit anderen Grakas (gtx 1060 und gtx750) lief der Rechner sofort wieder problemlos.

Das Netzteil war jetzt ein Seasonic Focus Gold FX 650. 
Ich hab u.a Temperaturen überwacht, den RAM und Laufwerke getestet, alles bis auf Graka und CPU mal getauscht, abgeklemmt oder ausgebaut,Treiber durchprobiert, ein bekannt funktionierendes frisch installiertes Diskimage aufgespielt, Bios resettet, 
Den zweiten PCIE slot getestet.

Das hat alles nichts erbracht oder bewirkt.

Ich hatte vorher mit dem Rechner in Kombination mit einer gtx 1060 (Zotac Mini) 
und dem altem Netzteil (cs550m) nie ein Problem.

Der Rechner läuft oft 24/7 durch (dient auch als NAS im Lan und als Gateway für IOT um abzufangen wenn die nach Hause telefoniert) da kommen also bis zum Ausfall für jede der beiden Karten zwischen 1000-2000 Betriebsstunden zusammen,
bei Temperaturen von im Durchschnitt ca 30Grad. 
Die Graka hatte nur eine 1080p 60HZ Ausgabe per HDMI zu bedienen und war dafür überdimensioniert.
Afterburner hatte Ich nicht installiert und das voreingestellte "gaming" Profil der Msi app nicht geändert.

Liebe Leute von MSI:  

Bevor Ich die Karte jetzt zurückschicke wärs mir lieb wenn mir jemand von MSI
zusagt, dass Sie eine Autopsie machen und versuchen der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen.


Die Daten:
Xeon 1231v3
Gigabyte GA-Z97P-D3
crucial ballistix 2x8gb 1600
Seasonic Focus Gold FX 650W
win7 64 SP1


----------



## MSIToWi (3. Januar 2018)

Ich würde empfehlen die Karte mal auf einem anderen System zu testen.
Gibt es auch hier Fehler, dann Karte über Händler zur Prüfung einsenden.


----------



## krapslip (3. Januar 2018)

Ja, Ich habe die Karte auch auf einem anderen Mainboard getestet
und die Karte geht die Woche noch an MSI über den Händler.

Das Problem löst das aber sehr wahrscheinlich nicht.

Wäre es möglich, dass die GPU in der Standard Einstellung "gaming" der MSI-App ohne Last durchgehend eine zu hohe Spannung bekommt?


----------



## todddde (6. Januar 2018)

Hi Community,

hab nach längerer Abstinenz auch mal wieder das PC-Leben und tunen angefangen  und muss leider auch direkt Rat suchen 
Habe das gleiche Problem mit einer Gainward GTX 1080 GS.
System ist ein ASUS Z270H + i7700k + 2x8GB RAM + 1x SSD + Corsair TX650W + 2x Gehäuselüfter.

1.Nach erstmaligem Einbau startet das System einwandfrei (mit vorheriegen Nvidia-Treibern). 
2.Die Karte schmiert dann offensichtlich nach Spielstart (bei Elex sofort, bei Witcher 2 nach ca. 15 Sekunden Ingame) ab und reißt einige Sekunden später den PC mit.
3.Dann hat man im Windows den Code 43 auf der Karte  und die Karte ist deaktiviert.
4. Nun bekommt man nur noch durch Power Reset des Mobos den Fehler weg und landet wieder bei Schritt 1.
Hab dann DDU ausgeführt und alles sauber installiert (mehrere Nvidia-Versionen) und auch BIOS/UEFI aktualisiert.
Habe auch unterschiedliche Leitungen für die Versorgung mal ausprobiert. 
Bringt alles nichts, immer wieder Absturz + Code 43.

Netzteil sollte mit 650W (625W auf 12V) ausreichend sein oder was meint ihr ? NT ist 7 Jahre alt, machte aber bisher keine Mucken.
Nehme an, dass die Karte nicht sauber von GW overclocked wurde und bei Belastung in Fehler geht. Gibs dazu noch weitere Fälle bzw. Erkenntnisse ?

@krapslip: Wenn du neue Infos hast, wäre ich daran interessiert 

Gruß


----------



## krapslip (6. Januar 2018)

Hallo todddde

Hast du versucht das powertarget der Karte herunterzusetzen?
Zuerst würde Ich testen, ob sich mit dem vorhandenen Netzteil ein stabiles OC Limit finden lässt.

Falls ja, wäre das gut, dann liegt es, wie du gesagt hast, vermutlich daran:
-dass die Netzteilspannung unter Last einbricht,
-oder der OC nicht stabil ist.

Um das rauszufinden müsste man dann ein anderes Netzteil testen.


Bei mir traten Fehler erst nach ca 1000 Betriebstunden auf, weshalb Ich jetzt vermute, 
dass die vcore Spannung im Standardprofil von MSI nicht weit genug herunterregelt, 
was womöglich die Lebensdauer der GPU drastisch verkürzt hat.
Auf die Idee bin Ich aber leider erst viel zu spät gekommen 
und kann das erst genau überprüfen, wenn die zweite RMA durch ist.


----------



## krapslip (6. Februar 2018)

Die Karte ist heute zurückgekommen und funktioniert wieder.

GTX 750 wieder gegen 1080 getauscht, NVidia Treiber unverändert, MSI Tools habe Ich zwischenzeitlich deinstalliert.
Die Vcore Spannung der1080 ist ohne Last laut HWinfo64 0.625V bei 11W 

Das ist also völlig in Ordnung. 

Ich habe keine Idee mehr was die Ausfälle verursacht haben kann.

Bitte MSI:
Ich habe die Karte mit der Seriennummer zurückbekommen die Ich auch weggeschickt habe.

Eine GTX 1080 Gaming X
SN: 602-V336-03SB1606004481

Sie geht wieder. Bitte schreibt mir welcher Fehler bei der Reperatur behoben wurde.


----------



## MSIToWi (7. Februar 2018)

Wir haben eine Anfrage an das Service Center gestellt.
Sobald uns eine Rückmeldung vorliegt werden wir Dich informieren.


----------



## Torsten4MSI (7. Februar 2018)

Hi,

bei deiner Karte wurde war eine Lötstelle nicht in Ordnung.
Also wurde dort nach gelötet und das neuste VBIOS aufgespielt.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## krapslip (7. Februar 2018)

OK, das stellt ein wenig Vertrauen wieder her.
Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass Thema ist damit abgeschlossen und endgültig behoben.  

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.


----------



## krapslip (22. Juli 2018)

*seufz*
Diesmal hat es länger gehalten, aber vor Zwei Tagen fingen die Fehlermeldungen wieder an.
Der Bildschirm flackert, Fragmente erscheinen, der Grafiktreiber wird zurückgesetzt, 
das ist etwa 10 mal passiert in zwei Tagen. Drei mal mit Totalabsturz.
Jetzt bleibt das Bild beim Booten wieder schwarz.

Wäre es möglich, dass Ich die Karte diesmal direkt an MSI schicke und 
ihr mir eine Austauschkarte zurückschickt? 
In eine erneute Reperatur hätte Ich kein sonderlich grosses Vertrauen.


----------



## MSIToWi (23. Juli 2018)

Das tut mir leid zu hören.
Hast Du die Möglichkeit ein anderes Netzteil zu testen?
Hast Du in den letzten Tagen irgendwelche Änderungen (Software, Hardware) am System gemacht?


----------



## krapslip (23. Juli 2018)

OK. Ich hab nochmal auf einem anderen Mainboard mit anderem Netzteil getestet. 
Die Karte bleibt tot.

Mein Netzteil habe Ich wie hier erwähnt nach dem ersten Ausfall getauscht, (Seasonic focus Gold 650FX)
und jetzt hab Ich die GTX 1080 wieder gegen eine GTX 1060 getauscht und die funktionert problemlos in dem Rechner mit dem Netzteil.

Software Änderungen:

Windows Sicherheitsupdates (win7 pro) immer sehr Zeitnah.
Vor ca einem Monat habe Ich über Windows update den Nvidia Treiber auf  391.35 aktualisiert
und vorgestern nach einigen Abstürzen gelöscht und die vorher verwendete Version 390.77 installiert.

Die Grafikarte tat ihren Dienst in einem Rechner der durchläuft,
dabei normalerweise den Desktop mit 60HZ Full HD über HDMI ausgibt
und dabei ohne das die Lüfter anlaufen 11W verbraucht bei max 35 Grad. 

Sie hat seit der letzten Reperatur bis vorvorgestern keinen einzigen Fehler gezeigt.

Vielleicht ist das ein Einzelfall, 
Ich hatte wirklich Hoffnung, dass eine Analyse auf Komponentenebene und ein Nachlöten das endgültig lösen kann. 

Aber nachdem Sie jetzt zum DRITTEN MAL ausgefallen ist und schon ZWEI MAL zur Reperatur war,
bin Ich von der Aussicht auf eine dritte Reperatur nicht grade begeistert.


----------



## krapslip (24. Juli 2018)

Anscheinend ist meine eigentliche Frage bei MSI untergegangen.

Also nochmal:

Wie stehen meine Chancen eine Austauschkarte zu bekommen?
Könnt ihr da etwas für mich tun?


----------



## MSIToWi (25. Juli 2018)

Bitte an den Händler wenden.
Alternativ gerne mit der alten Korrespondenz an den MSI Support wenden.


----------



## krapslip (25. Juli 2018)

Ich habe mit der MSI support Hotline telefoniert:
Bis zu drei mal kann von Seiten des Herstellers nachgebessert werden, das bedeutet Ich kann von MSI nur eine dritte Reperatur verlangen.

Beim Händler konnte Ich, weil der Kauf bereits länger als ein Jahr zurückliegt, als Alternative zur Reperatur nur eine "Wandlung" 
= Rückerstattung des Zeitwertes bekommen.

Das habe Ich angenommen.


----------

